# Stuff against Dragons?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah, far before the unnumbered tears, the Free People had already known the power of dragons during the battle of sudden flame, yet...their operational project took no account of it obviously, at least according to the Similari. Any idea?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 16, 2021)

As title, bunches of Free People casualties were inflicted by Dragons, thus, did they do any relative projects?Or the masks of the Fire-beard were designed for this?Any idea?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 16, 2021)

As your threads on this subject are basically identical, I've merged them.


----------

